# 1966 gto air conditioning schematic



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anyone have a schemtic for the oem air condtioning. All I need to see is where the air condtioning and the fan switch gets its power from. Thanks


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

I checked it this weekend. I there are thre seperate power sources. One fron the fuse panel. The other two power sources come from a relay on the firewall. Someone installed the incorrect relay but I was able to slighlty modify the it to test the system.


----------



## jessek (Jun 24, 2013)

where did you find a schematic? I have a 65 and 67 and both need AC fixed.


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

I did not find the schematic I traced wire for wire. I can tell you there is a switch that is suppose to make when ever you slide the top selector switch from the off position. When that switch closes it energizes the relay on the firewall (next to the blower) when that happens it send power to the fan selector switch and the lower temperature control. The fan selector switch determines the speed of the fan. The temperature control will energize the clutch on the compressor if needed and or operate dampers for desired temperature.

I had two problems one the prevouis owner installed the wrong relay. The other is that top selctor switch that has the off position was not sending power to the relay because the mechanism is no longer working. I took of the two wire plug which has a brown and gray wire and installed a toggle switch the glove box for temporary use. 
Fortunately the rest of my temperature controller is operational.

The brown wire on this two pin plug at the top of the temperature contoller should have constant voltage when the ignition is in the run position. This brown wire comes straight from the fuse panel. When the switch makes it send 12v through the grey wire to the coil side of the relay on the fire wall. When that relay is made it should send power from the black wire with red stripe to the two brown wires and sends power to the rest of the temperature controller.

Hope this helps.

If you can tell me what is working and not working maybe I can help you with what to look for. Just so you know i had to remove the glove box, radio and duct work to access the wire and temperature controls. I used a test light to test for voltage.


----------

